

Ask YC Poll: Which is your favorite YC startup? - mercurio

The range of YC startups has become quite broad. I thought it would be interesting to see how their popularity varies within the hacker community. So lets try and design a poll.<p>Rules: Vote for only one launched YC startup and don't vote for the company you work for.<p>Mechanism: If your choice is present, vote it up. Otherwise submit it in a new single line comment. If two people end up submitting the same name at the same time, the lower one should delete their comment.<p>Karma issues: If people feel that the person to submit a new choice first shouldn't be getting all that karma, then the mods could just remove karma for the top choices once the post is no longer active.<p>Finally, the list of launched startups is at the top here: http://ycombinator.com/faq.html<p>Edit: Please use the poll choices for voting only. The place for discussion is at the bottom where a special -1 karma post has been created.<p>Edit: I don't think you need to be bound by any particular criteria for voting. Design, success potential, personal appeal are all valid. For example, I haven't even used the site I voted for. I was just very very impressed when I visited it recently.
======
rms
<http://www.reddit.com> is the only one I use everyday

~~~
smackywentz
I thought this was the new Reddit. I have come from there.

~~~
damien
I think they each have their own place, the culture here is still very
startup-centric (for obvious reasons) even though pg tried to change it. The
programming reddit is still a better place for hacker/coding links (and
comments) IMO, just avoid the other reddits. =)

------
paulgb
<http://www.rescuetime.com/>

Looks pretty cool and original, and seems to fit the "create value" rule more
than most of the others. That said, I am under Linux and haven't tried the
product.

------
nickb
I haven't seen Weebly mentioned so my vote goes to them!

<http://www.weebly.com/>

Don't know the guys (like their blog though), don't know their business model,
but their app is awesome. Intuitive, looks great and anyone can use it.

~~~
yters
How many create-a-webpage apps is that now?

~~~
nickb
It's like email, it's been around for a very long time and is hard to get
right. Same with web page creation. These guys made it dead simple... hence,
they did something right.

------
tx
Xobni is pretty cool, although I'd love to have their services in my gmail
instead of Outlook. I am pretty sure they have it in the works.

~~~
dshah
My vote goes to Xobni.

The founders are both great guys and they're solving an ugly problem that
millions of people care about. I'm a GMail user myself now, but it's unlikely
Outlook is going anywhere anytime soon.

I'm kicking myself for not pushing Adam to let me invest when I met him in
Boston.

------
dedalus
<http://disqus.com/> is the best IMHO

------
breily
<http://scribd.com/>

------
edw519
Does <http://news.ycombinator.com/> count?

The only one I use every day.

------
ekanes
TipJoy is very cool. It's one of those "far out" ideas that might not work,
but it's New Thinking and we don't have enough of that. I wish them success.

~~~
kajecounterhack
I love the idea of Tipjoy. If YC had it, I'd tip it.

------
falsestprophet
<http://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/ecommerce/>

paid for all the others. it did pretty well.

------
fireandfury
Heroku is awesome. Great idea, great vision. Scalable hosting makes so much
sense for web applications. If they get it developed and working properly I'd
definitely pay to use their service.

------
dfranke
<http://octopart.com>

------
dkokelley
Justin.tv

They pretty much introduced me to YC and got me seriously interested in the
startup world.

------
thorax
Probably <http://8aweek.com> given how much time it's already saved me. They
probably deserve some equity in my company at this point. ;)

~~~
vikas5678
I agree from my side, I think 8aweek.com is really a great product which
everyone can use.

------
brlewis
<http://snipshot.com/>

Integrating with them just rose to number 2 on my to-do list, and #1 is a
prereq for #2.

------
dskhatri
<http://loopt.com/>

------
hwork
FuzzWich. They've got style.

------
cellis
I gotta say Splashup! ( don't see it in that list )

Thats the only one i've used.

( i did vote for news.y, but that doesn't count )

------
jkush
I'm not sure if they've publicly launched yet but I'd have to say Qtoro.com!

Besides the fact that Altay is a great guy, you can't help but love a startup
that's all about trivia!

------
mercurio
<http://iminlikewithyou.com/>

------
edu
<http://rescuetime.com/>

------
nextmoveone
RescueTime...see discussion below.

------
maxwell
Adpinion.

------
prakash
reddit, xobnia, rescuetime, kiko (when it lived)

------
asisproperty
news.ycombinator.com

------
mercurio
Discussion begins here: (Mods please downmod this comment to -1)

people you can carry out discussion threads as children of this comment (just
don't upmod it).

This way there is a clean separation between the poll and its discussion.

~~~
ALee
Really Xobni and Loopt are probably the most ballsy companies YC has ever
funded. They share a lot of characteristics:

1) Seeing something powerful in contextual data surrounding phones and mail
(perhaps the two most basic forms of communication ever). 2) Both are part of
the Microsoft Accelerator Program- The two of them also use Microsoft
technology- .NET and Outlook (C#, I think). For some this may go against them.
3) Both have founders that are very nice guys (but you definitely wouldn't
want to compete against them). 4) Both are VC-backed and they never sold out
earlier like other YC companies, which just shows their relative tolerance of
risk.

~~~
wallflower
If Xobni gets acquired by Microsoft, I think it would impact the problem of
how to manage thousands of emails for potentially millions of frustrated but
complacent Outlook users. Well worth the upgrade to Office 2009

